# Etsy Confusion?



## Wax Munky (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi,
 Itsy is brand new to me,I've never heard of it until today.For those of you that use that site,how in the world do you manage to navigate around there?
I understand it's a buyer/sellers market.
Does any one here sell there products there?
If there's a beginners tutorial there,I'd greatly appreciate being pointed to it.I'm looking to find out what exactly that site has to offer.. It looks very confusing.

Thank you,

Munky.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Waxy and welcome to our forum!  I love Etsy after being directed to it be a few here including Tab!  It has done very well for me!  I have 2 shops there, one for my TOG Soap Making Tools and the other for my B&B products!  It is super simple to set your site up, you can literally be listing items in as little as 10 minutes!  8)  Love Etsy!  Check out either one of my sites in my siggy line!  

Paul....


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 18, 2007)

(deleted)


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 18, 2007)

OK, here is EVERYTHING you ever wanted to know!

http://www.etsy.com/forums_thread.php?thread_id=5282703


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW, thanks Tab, I didn't know all that!  Appreciate all the info you found.

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tab=Etsy goddess


----------



## Wax Munky (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you Tabitha for that wealth of information!!!!!  
I have some serious reading to do before I even think about selling anything on Itsy.
I do have a few concerns about security. Who exactly sees the sellers private information there,Site Admin,Buyers? .This day and age with credit fraud running rampant,I'd like to know how they handle protecting buyers and sellers alike. Going beyond common sense.
Itsy,from what I have seen so far seems to have taken the hassle out of updating our own websites,making it user friendly.Please correct me if I'm wrong here,I've never sold anything online,( I try to avoid Hassles)   
Messes with my KARMA!  
But I have had the headache from keeping up with my own web site.
Candles are my addiction,10+ years.I've taught myself,everything I do with wax is all handmade,that's what made me look into Itsy,I appreciate there concept of Handcrafting.
And the cost comes to mind as well.Is there a monthly fee?
I saw the "We have a reminder of a past due bill just for you!"  

Well,I'm going back there and read some more 
Thank you again for your helpful advice,it was much appreciated  

Munky.


----------



## Wax Munky (Dec 18, 2007)

Paul!!!!!!!!!!  

Thank you to for posting your links,Beautiful work you do 
You make it all look soooooo simple!.I wish I had half the talent you do with soap.I'll bog you down with questions.. But that's for the "Soapers section"

Your pictures there,I understand that you took them.are they easy to load,move around on Itsy? I'll keep looking there for the "Idiots guide to Itsy" 

Thanks again

Munky


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 18, 2007)

The pictures are very easy to download directly from your hard drive.  You can change the order of selected items as much as you want!  I've never used E-Bay, but could not imagine anything being easier than Etsy is to set up and use!
Actually my wife composes and shoots all our pictures.  I did do the soaps I made this weekend I posted here though! :roll: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 19, 2007)

There is no monthly service fee. You pay 20cents for every item you list & it stays listed for 3 months or untill it sells, whichever comes first, then they take a small commission on sold items, 3% I think.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 27, 2007)

TAb is awesome!


----------

